# RC Tech Website



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Anybody know what happened to it. Haven't been able to get on it for 3 days now.


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

t4mania said:


> Anybody know what happened to it. Haven't been able to get on it for 3 days now.


It still is up are you going to www.rctech.net. Sometimes they shut it down to do maintence.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Tried your link but still can't get on it. Even doing a google search for it I can't get on.


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

That is weird just tried the link and it worked fine for me.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Nolan still trying to find out why I can't get on.


----------



## Justin B (Jul 24, 2009)

Link works for me too. The site was down last week for a couple of days though.


----------

